# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Hi Excel Forum.

## rorya

Hi Excel Forum. I don't want to use your notification plug-in. Ever. Please turn that stupid banner off, or at least make it dismissable. PS I also hate LinkedIn notifications and emails.

----------


## S O

Also, using this 'functionailty' doesn't make EF a 'top site' - If LinkedIn and Facebook were _that_ good, we wouldn't be here would we!

----------


## rorya

It's still there today. *Please* turn that stupid banner off, or at least make it dismissable. Do you have any idea how irritating it is to have that shoved in your face every time you switch to a new page??

----------


## EFmanagement

> It's still there today. *Please* turn that stupid banner off, or at least make it dismissable. Do you have any idea how irritating it is to have that shoved in your face every time you switch to a new page??



Hi Rorya,

We have taken this issue on priority with our management and as of now we have turned off the notification for 30 days in case someone click on "Close". We have already raised the concern for our user community that instead of "Close", there should be "Block" option so if someone not interested, can click on "Block" and should not get notification pop up again until clear cache/cookies. However, the final decision on this will be taken on Monday. 

Thank you for your patience and understanding,

----------


## AliGW

Anyone know how to get rid of the distracting yellow message at the top of the page? I've read it and I don't want the plugin - how do I dismiss it?

----------


## WasWodge

Might be a method coming...

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4414321

but at present I don't think you can remove the banner.

----------


## AliGW

Give us the option to get rid of it. I'm not interested in the plugin and never shall be.

----------


## AliGW

Thanks - I hadn't seen that thread.

----------


## rorya

> We have taken this issue on priority with our management and as of now we have turned off the notification for 30 days in case someone click on "Close".



You realise I'm talking about the big yellow banner at the top of every page, right? Because that's still there.








> We have already raised the concern for our user community that instead of "Close", there should be "Block" option so if someone not interested, can click on "Block" and should not get notification pop up again until clear cache/cookies. However, the final decision on this will be taken on Monday.



So you'll take a final decision as to whether or not the users should have a choice about being pestered by your site? Very generous.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xladept

It wasn't broke-so they fixed it, and now I can't get to some threads where I had previously contributed.

I don't want the plug-in either just as I don't do Facebook or Lnkedin :Mad:

----------


## xladept

It's a screwed-up plug-in anyway and preventing me from finishing off a couple of threads :Mad:

----------


## FDibbins

xladept, it does not have anything to do with either of those 2 site - or others.  It is an add-in (that most have no interest in, including myself) for this site

----------


## xladept

Hi Ford,

They said it's a plug-in and I keep getting a plug-in script warning where I had none before - it seems more than coincidental :EEK!:

----------


## FDibbins

Orrin, Im not saying that is not the case, just that they said it is the same process being used by "top sites like FB and LI"

I complained when it 1st showed up, got nowhere as usual

----------


## FDibbins

I am going to merge this thread with the other regarding this topic

----------


## snb

It must be the first result of :





> We are running a small survey on Excel Forum (Refer to following Google form link) and we request you to kindly take out a few minutes from your precious time to answer enclosed questions for us to improve our services and user experience.



Can you please add this thread to all other 'stickies' ?

----------


## snb

> Hi Rorya,
> 
> We have taken this issue on priority with our management and as of now we have turned off the notification for 30 days in case someone click on "Close". We have already raised the concern for our user community that instead of "Close", there should be "Block" option so if someone not interested, can click on "Block" and should not get notification pop up again until clear cache/cookies. However, the final decision on this will be taken on Monday. 
> 
> Thank you for your patience and understanding,



In my hemisphere it's monday, almost tuesday....

----------


## rorya

I assume the final decision was simply "we don't care what the users want, we'll just force crap onto them anyway".

----------


## WasWodge

I know I am going to be shot down in flames here but it doesn't state which Monday  :Frown: 





> However, the final decision on this will be taken on Monday. 
> 
> Thank you for your patience and understanding,

----------


## rorya

Still there. Still annoying. Particularly as you've made them dismissable before so we know you _can_ do it if you want to.

----------


## S O

This is literally a 2 second job, in the time it has taken for admin to reply to this thread they could have fixed it... terrible.

----------


## rorya

Clearly you haven't been following the tech team's past exploits...  :Wink:

----------


## snb

I sent them/him/her a PM. To no avail.

----------


## xladept

Eureka! :EEK!:

----------


## AliGW

Thank goodness it's gone - what an eyesore it was!!!

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Excel Forum 

Hello, greetings.  :Smilie: 
नमस्ते
ہیلوहेलो नमस्कार।
ہیلو، مبارک باد.

Could we please have a Banner to say Email Notifications are not working?
हम तो कृपया ईमेल सूचनाएं काम नहीं कर रहे हैं कहने के लिए एक बैनर मिल सकता है?
ہم ای میل نوٹیفیکیشن کام نہیں کر رہے کہنے کو ایک بینر ہے براہ مہربانی سکتا ہے؟ 
Email Notifications are not working.  SO:, check out your Threads frequently:
Visit the site and check your User Control Panel (UCP) to see recent replies to Threads that you are subscribed to.  To do that click on Settings, User CP, or use this link .  http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php







Thank you.
धन्यवाद।
آپ کا شکریہ.

Alan Elston  :Smilie: 
Germany
जर्मनी
جرمنی

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Email Notifications are working again
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4496513

----------

